# You know your a chihuahua owner when...



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

Just for kicks I thought I would start a thread for fun one liners...

Soooo....

You know your a chihuahua owner when....

*Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly*

What can everyone else come up with!?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces :albino:


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Your dog has more clothes then you do!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

BaileysMommy said:


> Your dog has more clothes then you do!



This one is funny...


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!


----------



## mggy91au (Jan 2, 2009)

When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

mggy91au said:


> When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.


that is what my hubby said i cook better for Abbey then him he he


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself


----------



## TippysMom (Jan 2, 2009)

When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Guys lets do this like this so we all can read what each other wrote with out turning the pages.  

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces :albino:
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do! 
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE. 
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !! 
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

thought of another one...

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces 
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do! 
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE. 
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !! 
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!:sleepy2:


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces 
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do! 
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE. 
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !! 
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces 
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do! 
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE. 
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !! 
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces 
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do! 
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE. 
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !! 
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
__________________


----------



## Chili-mom (Sep 7, 2008)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you adopt a second chi so that the first chi won't be lonely while you're at work, and now you can't imagine not having 2 chis in your family.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

you cant pass a pet shop without entering incase theres something there your darling dosent have


----------



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you adopt a second chi so that the first chi won't be lonely while you're at work, and now you can't imagine not having 2 chis in your family.
21.you cant pass a pet shop without entering incase theres something there your darling dosent have
22. When no matter where you go you hear the pitter patter of little feet right behind you.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you adopt a second chi so that the first chi won't be lonely while you're at work, and now you can't imagine not having 2 chis in your family.
21.you cant pass a pet shop without entering incase theres something there your darling dosent have
22. When no matter where you go you hear the pitter patter of little feet right behind you.
23-Your potty training for 5 years! and even then you still have accidents...


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

When your whole family is sitting in the den watching TV and everyone has a dog on their lap.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

When you take a family picture and you grab the dogs without thinking for they ARE part of your family.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you adopt a second chi so that the first chi won't be lonely while you're at work, and now you can't imagine not having 2 chis in your family.
21.you cant pass a pet shop without entering incase theres something there your darling dosent have
22. When no matter where you go you hear the pitter patter of little feet right behind you.
23-Your potty training for 5 years! and even then you still have accidents...
24-When you're constantly staring at the ground in fear of stepping on something moving.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

carrera said:


> 23-Your potty training for 5 years! and even then you still have accidents...


Oh God, I hope not!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you adopt a second chi so that the first chi won't be lonely while you're at work, and now you can't imagine not having 2 chis in your family.
21.you cant pass a pet shop without entering incase theres something there your darling dosent have
22. When no matter where you go you hear the pitter patter of little feet right behind you.
23-Your potty training for 5 years! and even then you still have accidents...
24-When you're constantly staring at the ground in fear of stepping on something moving.
25- You spend 24 hours over three days trying to fiqure out how to make a cute siggy of your chi and still can't.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

> You spend 24 hours over three days trying to fiqure out how to make a cute siggy of your chi and still can't.


I would say you got it!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

BaileysMommy said:


> I would say you got it!


No I never got it. I had to have hollysmommy do it for me. I did try real hard though and will try again when I get the right software (that would have helped). I'm just not very comp savey.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you adopt a second chi so that the first chi won't be lonely while you're at work, and now you can't imagine not having 2 chis in your family.
21.you cant pass a pet shop without entering incase theres something there your darling dosent have
22. When no matter where you go you hear the pitter patter of little feet right behind you.
23-Your potty training for 5 years! and even then you still have accidents...
24-When you're constantly staring at the ground in fear of stepping on something moving.
25- You spend 24 hours over three days trying to fiqure out how to make a cute siggy of your chi and still can't.
26. When you look before you sit down or and walk with a shuffle so you don't accidently hurt a chi.


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

I added some that were left off.



Bella & Lina's Mom said:


> 1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
> 2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
> 3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
> 4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
> ...


----------



## ki ki lou (Mar 12, 2008)

when you slip in chi wee and fall on the floor, but you cant get mad coz 6 chi`s are jumping on you and kissing you


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you adopt a second chi so that the first chi won't be lonely while you're at work, and now you can't imagine not having 2 chis in your family.
21.you cant pass a pet shop without entering incase theres something there your darling dosent have
22. When no matter where you go you hear the pitter patter of little feet right behind you.
23-Your potty training for 5 years! and even then you still have accidents...
24.When your whole family is sitting in the Den watching TV and everyone has a dog on their lap.
25.When you take a family picture and you grab the dogs without thinking for they ARE part of your family.
26-When you're constantly staring at the ground in fear of stepping on something moving.
27- You spend 24 hours over three days trying to fiqure out how to make a cute siggy of your chi and still can't.
28. When you look before you sit down or and walk with a shuffle so you don't accidently hurt a chi.
29. when you slip in chi wee and fall on the floor, but you cant get mad coz 6 chi`s are jumping on you and kissing you.
30. When everyone at the post office looks at you like a crazy person, because your telling your bag its a "good boy"!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

LOL i love this thread!!xx


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you adopt a second chi so that the first chi won't be lonely while you're at work, and now you can't imagine not having 2 chis in your family.
21.you cant pass a pet shop without entering incase theres something there your darling dosent have
22. When no matter where you go you hear the pitter patter of little feet right behind you.
23-Your potty training for 5 years! and even then you still have accidents...
24.When your whole family is sitting in the Den watching TV and everyone has a dog on their lap.
25.When you take a family picture and you grab the dogs without thinking for they ARE part of your family.
26-When you're constantly staring at the ground in fear of stepping on something moving.
27- You spend 24 hours over three days trying to fiqure out how to make a cute siggy of your chi and still can't.
28. When you look before you sit down or and walk with a shuffle so you don't accidently hurt a chi.
29. when you slip in chi wee and fall on the floor, but you cant get mad coz 6 chi`s are jumping on you and kissing you.
30. When everyone at the post office looks at you like a crazy person, because your telling your bag its a "good boy"!
31. when some one has compared you to 'paris hilton':foxes15:


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

> 31. when some one has compared you to 'paris hilton' :foxes15:


 GRRR I hate that!!!! :angry5:


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you adopt a second chi so that the first chi won't be lonely while you're at work, and now you can't imagine not having 2 chis in your family.
21.you cant pass a pet shop without entering incase theres something there your darling dosent have
22. When no matter where you go you hear the pitter patter of little feet right behind you.
23-Your potty training for 5 years! and even then you still have accidents...
24.When your whole family is sitting in the Den watching TV and everyone has a dog on their lap.
25.When you take a family picture and you grab the dogs without thinking for they ARE part of your family.
26-When you're constantly staring at the ground in fear of stepping on something moving.
27- You spend 24 hours over three days trying to fiqure out how to make a cute siggy of your chi and still can't.
28. When you look before you sit down or and walk with a shuffle so you don't accidently hurt a chi.
29. when you slip in chi wee and fall on the floor, but you cant get mad coz 6 chi`s are jumping on you and kissing you.
30. When everyone at the post office looks at you like a crazy person, because your telling your bag its a "good boy"!
31. when some one has compared you to 'paris hilton'
32. When you don't want to go on a trip unless you can take your Chi with you.


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you adopt a second chi so that the first chi won't be lonely while you're at work, and now you can't imagine not having 2 chis in your family.
21.you cant pass a pet shop without entering incase theres something there your darling dosent have
22. When no matter where you go you hear the pitter patter of little feet right behind you.
23-Your potty training for 5 years! and even then you still have accidents...
24.When your whole family is sitting in the Den watching TV and everyone has a dog on their lap.
25.When you take a family picture and you grab the dogs without thinking for they ARE part of your family.
26-When you're constantly staring at the ground in fear of stepping on something moving.
27- You spend 24 hours over three days trying to fiqure out how to make a cute siggy of your chi and still can't.
28. When you look before you sit down or and walk with a shuffle so you don't accidently hurt a chi.
29. when you slip in chi wee and fall on the floor, but you cant get mad coz 6 chi`s are jumping on you and kissing you.
30. When everyone at the post office looks at you like a crazy person, because your telling your bag its a "good boy"!
31. when some one has compared you to 'paris hilton'
32. When you don't want to go on a trip unless you can take your Chi with you.
33. When you wake up and all you can smell is dog food and find that the new hiding spot for your chi's treasures is under your pillow


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> 31. when some one has compared you to 'paris hilton':foxes15:


I hate that aswell 

i normally get thats a Paris Hilton Dog isnt it! erm .....NO!


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you adopt a second chi so that the first chi won't be lonely while you're at work, and now you can't imagine not having 2 chis in your family.
21.you cant pass a pet shop without entering incase theres something there your darling dosent have
22. When no matter where you go you hear the pitter patter of little feet right behind you.
23-Your potty training for 5 years! and even then you still have accidents...
24.When your whole family is sitting in the Den watching TV and everyone has a dog on their lap.
25.When you take a family picture and you grab the dogs without thinking for they ARE part of your family.
26-When you're constantly staring at the ground in fear of stepping on something moving.
27- You spend 24 hours over three days trying to fiqure out how to make a cute siggy of your chi and still can't.
28. When you look before you sit down or and walk with a shuffle so you don't accidently hurt a chi.
29. when you slip in chi wee and fall on the floor, but you cant get mad coz 6 chi`s are jumping on you and kissing you.
30. When everyone at the post office looks at you like a crazy person, because your telling your bag its a "good boy"!
31. when some one has compared you to 'paris hilton'
32. When you don't want to go on a trip unless you can take your Chi with you.
33. When you wake up and all you can smell is dog food and find that the new hiding spot for your chi's treasures is under your pillow
34. When you no longer need an alarm clock


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you adopt a second chi so that the first chi won't be lonely while you're at work, and now you can't imagine not having 2 chis in your family.
21.you cant pass a pet shop without entering incase theres something there your darling dosent have
22. When no matter where you go you hear the pitter patter of little feet right behind you.
23-Your potty training for 5 years! and even then you still have accidents...
24.When your whole family is sitting in the Den watching TV and everyone has a dog on their lap.
25.When you take a family picture and you grab the dogs without thinking for they ARE part of your family.
26-When you're constantly staring at the ground in fear of stepping on something moving.
27- You spend 24 hours over three days trying to fiqure out how to make a cute siggy of your chi and still can't.
28. When you look before you sit down and walk with a shuffle so you don't accidently hurt a chi.
29. when you slip in chi wee and fall on the floor, but you cant get mad coz 6 chi`s are jumping on you and kissing you.
30. When everyone at the post office looks at you like a crazy person, because your telling your bag its a "good boy"!
31. when some one has compared you to 'paris hilton'
32. When you don't want to go on a trip unless you can take your Chi with you.
33. When you wake up and all you can smell is dog food and find that the new hiding spot for your chi's treasures is under your pillow
34. When you no longer need an alarm clock. 
35. When your family and friends affectionately refer to you as the "Chihuahua Lady".


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you carry your chi's measurements in your wallet in case you see doggy clothes in a shop.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you adopt a second chi so that the first chi won't be lonely while you're at work, and now you can't imagine not having 2 chis in your family.
21.you cant pass a pet shop without entering incase theres something there your darling dosent have
22. When no matter where you go you hear the pitter patter of little feet right behind you.
23-Your potty training for 5 years! and even then you still have accidents...
24.When your whole family is sitting in the Den watching TV and everyone has a dog on their lap.
25.When you take a family picture and you grab the dogs without thinking for they ARE part of your family.
26-When you're constantly staring at the ground in fear of stepping on something moving.
27- You spend 24 hours over three days trying to fiqure out how to make a cute siggy of your chi and still can't.
28. When you look before you sit down and walk with a shuffle so you don't accidently hurt a chi.
29. when you slip in chi wee and fall on the floor, but you cant get mad coz 6 chi`s are jumping on you and kissing you.
30. When everyone at the post office looks at you like a crazy person, because your telling your bag its a "good boy"!
31. when some one has compared you to 'paris hilton'
32. When you don't want to go on a trip unless you can take your Chi with you.
33. When you wake up and all you can smell is dog food and find that the new hiding spot for your chi's treasures is under your pillow
34. When you no longer need an alarm clock. 
35. When your family and friends affectionately refer to you as the "Chihuahua Lady".
36. When you have to check any bundled blanket on the couch before you sit on it to be sure there isnt a chi in it.
37. When you carry a stocked diaper bag the car in case in case of emergencies or shivers.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you adopt a second chi so that the first chi won't be lonely while you're at work, and now you can't imagine not having 2 chis in your family.
21.you cant pass a pet shop without entering incase theres something there your darling dosent have
22. When no matter where you go you hear the pitter patter of little feet right behind you.
23-Your potty training for 5 years! and even then you still have accidents...
24.When your whole family is sitting in the Den watching TV and everyone has a dog on their lap.
25.When you take a family picture and you grab the dogs without thinking for they ARE part of your family.
26-When you're constantly staring at the ground in fear of stepping on something moving.
27- You spend 24 hours over three days trying to fiqure out how to make a cute siggy of your chi and still can't.
28. When you look before you sit down and walk with a shuffle so you don't accidently hurt a chi.
29. when you slip in chi wee and fall on the floor, but you cant get mad coz 6 chi`s are jumping on you and kissing you.
30. When everyone at the post office looks at you like a crazy person, because your telling your bag its a "good boy"!
31. when some one has compared you to 'paris hilton'
32. When you don't want to go on a trip unless you can take your Chi with you.
33. When you wake up and all you can smell is dog food and find that the new hiding spot for your chi's treasures is under your pillow
34. When you no longer need an alarm clock. 
35. When your family and friends affectionately refer to you as the "Chihuahua Lady".
36. When you have to check any bundled blanket on the couch before you sit on it to be sure there isnt a chi in it.
37. When you carry a stocked diaper bag the car in case in case of emergencies or shivers.
38.When you carry your chi's measurements in your wallet in case you see doggy clothes in a shop.


----------



## lysakura (Jan 19, 2009)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you adopt a second chi so that the first chi won't be lonely while you're at work, and now you can't imagine not having 2 chis in your family.
21.you cant pass a pet shop without entering incase theres something there your darling dosent have
22. When no matter where you go you hear the pitter patter of little feet right behind you.
23-Your potty training for 5 years! and even then you still have accidents...
24.When your whole family is sitting in the Den watching TV and everyone has a dog on their lap.
25.When you take a family picture and you grab the dogs without thinking for they ARE part of your family.
26-When you're constantly staring at the ground in fear of stepping on something moving.
27- You spend 24 hours over three days trying to fiqure out how to make a cute siggy of your chi and still can't.
28. When you look before you sit down and walk with a shuffle so you don't accidently hurt a chi.
29. when you slip in chi wee and fall on the floor, but you cant get mad coz 6 chi`s are jumping on you and kissing you.
30. When everyone at the post office looks at you like a crazy person, because your telling your bag its a "good boy"!
31. when some one has compared you to 'paris hilton'
32. When you don't want to go on a trip unless you can take your Chi with you.
33. When you wake up and all you can smell is dog food and find that the new hiding spot for your chi's treasures is under your pillow
34. When you no longer need an alarm clock. 
35. When your family and friends affectionately refer to you as the "Chihuahua Lady".
36. When you have to check any bundled blanket on the couch before you sit on it to be sure there isnt a chi in it.
37. When you carry a stocked diaper bag the car in case in case of emergencies or shivers.
38.When you carry your chi's measurements in your wallet in case you see doggy clothes in a shop.
38. When you say "hello" to a person with a chi on a lead even if yours is at home.


----------



## Spagirl (Jan 22, 2009)

1-Your best friend is ALWAYS on your lap keeping you warm with his/her belly
2-your dog scratches you up like a scratching post but you still love your dog to pieces
3-Your dog has more clothes then you do!
4-Okay..mine...Every now and then your purse "barks" !!
5-you find kibbles everywhere in the couch, in your purse, in your shoes, EVERYWHERE.
6-When your husband complains that the dog gets more kisses than he does !!
7-When you take more care preparing his/her dinner than you do your own.
8-when you go to the and look at chi cloths before you look at cloths for yourself
9-When you join an online message forum dedicated to everything Chihuahua! LOL!
10-When you get addicted to Chi shopping online.
11-You find treats and toys hidden everywhere.... Laundry basket, under the blankets, under the rugs, etc....
12-Any paper you leave down gets shredded!
13. You let the chis take over the bed and you have about a 5 inch width to sleep in!
14. when your baby gets a bath before you do!!!
15. when your work desk has a dog bed on it.
16. When you have your blinds pulled up in all the windows of your house so your chi can move from room to room to follow the sun.
17.You have lots of pics on cell of nothing but chi!
18. you talk in baby voice to your dog- even in public when its just you and he/she!
19. When your main purse is a dog carrier.
20. When you adopt a second chi so that the first chi won't be lonely while you're at work, and now you can't imagine not having 2 chis in your family.
21.you cant pass a pet shop without entering incase theres something there your darling dosent have
22. When no matter where you go you hear the pitter patter of little feet right behind you.
23-Your potty training for 5 years! and even then you still have accidents...
24.When your whole family is sitting in the Den watching TV and everyone has a dog on their lap.
25.When you take a family picture and you grab the dogs without thinking for they ARE part of your family.
26-When you're constantly staring at the ground in fear of stepping on something moving.
27- You spend 24 hours over three days trying to fiqure out how to make a cute siggy of your chi and still can't.
28. When you look before you sit down and walk with a shuffle so you don't accidently hurt a chi.
29. when you slip in chi wee and fall on the floor, but you cant get mad coz 6 chi`s are jumping on you and kissing you.
30. When everyone at the post office looks at you like a crazy person, because your telling your bag its a "good boy"!
31. when some one has compared you to 'paris hilton'
32. When you don't want to go on a trip unless you can take your Chi with you.
33. When you wake up and all you can smell is dog food and find that the new hiding spot for your chi's treasures is under your pillow
34. When you no longer need an alarm clock. 
35. When your family and friends affectionately refer to you as the "Chihuahua Lady".
36. When you have to check any bundled blanket on the couch before you sit on it to be sure there isnt a chi in it.
37. When you carry a stocked diaper bag the car in case in case of emergencies or shivers.
38.When you carry your chi's measurements in your wallet in case you see doggy clothes in a shop.
38. When you say "hello" to a person with a chi on a lead even if yours is at home.
39.When you get home from work... Walk past your husband so you can hug your Chi's because you missed the soooo much !


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

When you leave on the T.V. so he /she won,t get lonley when you are not there


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

lol tippys mom!

.. and your on the forum every chance you have!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Not an owner yet but I know its meant to be because..........
She's already spoilt despite the fact I don't know when I will get her
I'm on here wenever I'm online
And I think, talk and breathe chi's


----------



## Elizabeth (Jan 24, 2009)

When your son of 47 can't understand why having always vowed NEVER to have a dog you are now a slave to a Dog so Small!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

your boyfriend gets you a gift certificate to your favorite pet boutique on YOUR birthday


----------

